
Show HN: Zork-inspired chatbot for FB Messenger - kilian
https://adventure.kilianvalkhof.com/
======
kilian
Hey everyone! I wanted to create an old-school style text adventure as a
chatbot for a long time now. With a starter tutorial on bots and a little free
time I spend the past few weekends creating a little Zork-inspired game. I
think chats could be an exciting new way to tell interactive stories, if done
right. Happy to answer any questions on implementation etc.

